# Placing computer in another room for complete silence



## Spicymustard

Has anyone placed their PC in another room for complete silence? I have wasted a lot of time and money in the past trying to make a silent computer, and it's one of those things that the quieter you get it the more you notice that it still makes noise.

The idea finally dawned on me to possibly put it in another room entirely or perhaps in an open closet. How long of runs can you make with hdmi/dvi, I know USB is limited, but would running active extenders cause any mouse/keyboard lag, other than that it would just be running audio cables which wouldn't be an issue.

I cannot even imagine what it must be like to have a completely dead silent computer desk, and this would be by far the simplest/cheapest way to achieve it with no sacrifice to performance.


----------



## Ihasfip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicymustard;14816423*
> Has anyone placed their PC in another room for complete silence? I have wasted a lot of time and money in the past trying to make a silent computer, and it's one of those things that the quieter you get it the more you notice that it still makes noise.
> 
> The idea finally dawned on me to possibly put it in another room entirely or perhaps in an open closet. How long of runs can you make with hdmi/dvi, I know USB is limited, but would running active extenders cause any mouse/keyboard lag, other than that it would just be running audio cables which wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I cannot even imagine what it must be like to have a completely dead silent computer desk, and this would be by far the simplest/cheapest way to achieve it with no sacrifice to performance.


Would kind of be a pain when you need to put in a cd or something? You would have to run your speaker wires, keyboard, mouse, monitor cable(s), etc. Seems like more of a hassle. Couldn't you just put your pc in an enclosure under your desk? I have mine sitting on my desk and it is near silent. I can barely hear it when everything in my house is turned off. Like the air blowing out of my vent it louder than my pc. LOL.

If you own your own home and you could your pc on the opposite side of the wall of your desk (if that is applicable to you), that would probably work out well by drilling a hole and running everything through it? In a non ghetto kind of way.









Just thinking...

D

EDIT: What about in the closet of the room your pc is in? (if you have one)


----------



## Spicymustard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihasfip;14816465*
> Would kind of be a pain when you need to put in a cd or something? You would have to run your speaker wires, keyboard, mouse, monitor cable(s), etc. Seems like more of a hassle. Couldn't you just put your pc in an enclosure under your desk? I have mine sitting on my desk and it is near silent. I can barely hear it when everything in my house is turned off. Like the air blowing out of my vent it louder than my pc. LOL.
> 
> If you own your own home and you could your pc on the opposite side of the wall of your desk (if that is applicable to you), that would probably work out well by drilling a hole and running everything through it? In a non ghetto kind of way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking...
> 
> D
> 
> EDIT: What about in the closet of the room your pc is in? (if you have one)


The last time I used my cd drive was when I re-installed windows, the next time i use it will be when I re-install windows







To each his own for sure, but I feel running a few long cables would be the easiest/cheapest solution, and am assuming the only solution which would be truly dead silent, aside from low performance setups. As an added bonus it would allow someone to go hog wild with loud cooling. I do actually have a closet in my PC room, I may try putting it in there, I'm curious how much quieter it would be from there. I'm mostly curious to know if other people have tried it, it really seems like the simplest solution if you could make it work.


----------



## Ihasfip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicymustard;14816549*
> The last time I used my cd drive was when I re-installed windows, the next time i use it will be when I re-install windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own for sure, but I feel running a few long cables would be the easiest/cheapest solution, and am assuming the only solution which would be truly dead silent, aside from low performance setups. As an added bonus it would allow someone to go hog wild with loud cooling. I do actually have a closet in my PC room, I may try putting it in there, I'm curious how much quieter it would be from there. I'm mostly curious to know if other people have tried it, it really seems like the simplest solution if you could make it work.


I guess you are right. I didn't think about being able to run fans at 100% if it was in another room or something. That would make for some nice temps, and nice overclocks. Well I am kind of interested now too.









D


----------



## Xylian

Besides, you could just an external cd-drive.

I think it's a great idea, and definitely doable. Good luck!


----------



## jak3z

I've been without a cd drive for 1 year, and I didn't have to use one yet. So it's doable


----------



## renaldy

i would it do it this way place my the monitor in my bedroom with the keyboard and mouse and leave the tower in my living room and run extending cable over 20 feet if i can find them..just a thought!


----------



## Disturbed117

Whats a cd?
I use thumb drives to install windows, much faster anyways.

Had the same idea my self with the closet , fans tend to get a bit loud at 4000+ rpm's.


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bude;14816636*
> I think you want to listen the sound of the hard disk LOL ;0


or he can get a SSD drive intead of a hard drive


----------



## tombc

I liked the idea of drilling a hole through the wall for cable management, but I suppose your landlord would go ape and you'd want a professional to do it for you.. plus, the hole would let noise into your room.

Perhaps you should put it on the opposing side of the wall that separates the two rooms, and run the cables down over the back of your desk, to the floor and then plane away a corner of your door so as to let the cables through without disrupting the door's open/close mechanism. Using a good deal of zip ties/velcro ties you could make quite a neat job of it.

Again, it means modding your house, which I haven't got a clue as to how prepared you are to undertake. You'd certainly cut down noise levels a whole bit. Personally it doesn't appeal to me so much, I wouldn't trust my computer if it was OCed and out of my sight. I'd invest in an SSD like someone here mentioned - they're dead silent (I own one).

Nice idea though!


----------



## Ihasfip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombc;14817048*
> I liked the idea of drilling a hole through the wall for cable management, but I suppose your landlord would go ape and you'd want a professional to do it for you.. plus, the hole would let noise into your room.
> 
> Perhaps you should put it on the opposing side of the wall that separates the two rooms, and run the cables down over the back of your desk, to the floor and then plane away a corner of your door so as to let the cables through without disrupting the door's open/close mechanism. Using a good deal of zip ties/velcro ties you could make quite a neat job of it.
> 
> Again, it means modding your house, which I haven't got a clue as to how prepared you are to undertake. You'd certainly cut down noise levels a whole bit. Personally it doesn't appeal to me so much, I wouldn't trust my computer if it was OCed and out of my sight. I'd invest in an SSD like someone here mentioned - they're dead silent (I own one).
> 
> Nice idea though!


I don't think a hole through 2 piece of 3/4 inch sheetrock plus some backing plates (to look professional) are going to allow noise in.

D


----------



## Agueybana_II

We did something similar at work for Server Racks out of our Test Facility. We ran KVM Ethernet extenders worked like a charm. But now we don't go to see the all Girls T.F.


----------



## FightingEdge

SSD, Water-cooling, Heatsinks... With all of that, you wouldn't really hear anything. Dynamat (car noise dampening material) works on the outer par of the case. You just need to make sure you have proper venting. Ugly as hell, though.


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicymustard;14816549*
> The last time I used my cd drive was when I re-installed windows, the next time i use it will be when I re-install windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own for sure, but I feel running a few long cables would be the easiest/cheapest solution, and am assuming the only solution which would be truly dead silent, aside from low performance setups. As an added bonus it would allow someone to go hog wild with loud cooling. I do actually have a closet in my PC room, I may try putting it in there, I'm curious how much quieter it would be from there. I'm mostly curious to know if other people have tried it, it really seems like the simplest solution if you could make it work.


If you want to do it it will work. I just dont understand how a little noise can bother you THAT much, its not like you take a baby and stick it in another room with tubes leading to its mouth so you dont hear it cry.


----------



## Spicymustard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;14825502*
> If you want to do it it will work. I just dont understand how a little noise can bother you THAT much, its not like you take a baby and stick it in another room with tubes leading to its mouth so you dont hear it cry.


By the same logic a decent amount of noise shouldn't matter either, and in a way it doesn't, but I've never looked at a high performance computer in complete and utter silence.

I use my computer as my main home theater and source of music, I'm sort of SOL when it comes to watching movies, but when I'd really want to sit down and enjoy music, I'd make sure my computer was off so I could fully resolve the sound, and not have a high pitched albeit somewhat quiet hum coming from my left side.

But I guess another valid question is, what does one gain from having their case in their computer room, I work from home all day, I use my computer case exactly twice a day, once to turn it on and once to turn it off, and that could be remedied with a proper keyboard.

I really don't think I could make this happen in my current situation, aside from using a closet in the same room, I was actually curious to see if anyone else has done this, and whether or not there are any lag issues, this solution is so cheap and potentially effective it should be criminal.


----------



## Brennok

They actually were talking about this on the gamers with jobs podcast this week I think. It definitely made me curious about it. I don't have a basement though which is how one of the guys set his up since he ran the cables from below.


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

I'd be worried about power issues with the peripherals and
long extended cables, USB ect., if going that way.

And wireless distance with object obstruction, Closed closet, ect.
if going that way.
Distance??

Just wondering









Later


----------



## trulsrohk

well I think gtx 480's would probably not have been cards of choice if one were worried about sound levels.









It's definitely doable and shouldn't be too cumbersome if done correctly.

It's also doable to have an extremely quiet computer with very high performing componenets. There just has to be an emphasis on it when you are picking out parts.


----------



## mr. biggums

do you have to accessible rooms side by side? and do they both have phone lines ran to them? i know builders here like to keep things simple and have the phone lines behind each other in separate room's therefore just take the covers off and run the cables through that hole. no need to extensions or anything else.


----------



## That Guy

Your best friend is named "Wireless"

Going without a Disc Drive is easy. Just get an external and use it when you have to.

Love me some digital downloads.


----------



## psyclum

the only problem I see is RF remote control on/off switch for the computer. I don't think they make that anymore.


----------



## rpm4488

http://sewelldirect.com/Ethernet-DVI-External-Video-Card.asp

If your rooms are wired with Ethernet cable then this might work for you. This is what I used for my living room projector to my main rig in the other room.


----------

